# Can anyone share their journeys with me?



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, I've just put the wheels in motion to start my journey into becoming a parent! I'm attending an open day at LWC in Darlington with a view to booking an initial consultation then to start the journey of egg sharing (with me as the egg donor). I was just wondering if anyone was willing to share their journeys through egg sharing/IVF with me so I can work out a realistic timing of when things might happen and to hear your stories/share your journey's?


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi djimm

A good way to find out this is to read treatment diaries. Do have a look under diary treatment.

I know this lady from a few years back , she shared some of her eggs and had treatment abroad.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279078.0

Hope this helps.

Regards
Hope x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Hope, will take a look at that link.xx


----------



## jayne682 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi

I have just started the process too. AMH done and is 32 so i'm good to share. Blood tests taken, waiting results. Scan is booked in next week and then be waiting for a match. 

HOw far are you now in the process ?

Will this be your first child?


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, yes it will be my first child. I'm only just at the beginning of the journey, have spoke to the clinic on the phone and I'm attending an open day at the end of april with the intent to book my first consultation from there.xx


----------



## mle83 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi djjim,
I egg shared with the Herts & Essex fertility centre. I had my first consult on the 11th of September, got accepted on the 10th October and was matched after 2 weeks to a recipient. I started treatment on the 12th November and got my BFP on the 23rd December. I sadly had a miscarriage but my recipient is pregnant so some good came out of it all.
I am now going to try again and am waiting to be matched.

I hope your open day goes well and you et to book your first consultation. Feel free to ask if you have any questions xx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks mle83 for the advice. So sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Hopefully it won't be too long until you are matched and can try again. I noticed you are single and going solo, I'm also embarking on this journey on my own (well, with support friends and family).xx


----------



## mle83 (Jun 28, 2013)

Its a bit daunting facing this journey alone but my friends and family have all been super supportive which helps. I hope everything works out for us both   xx


----------



## jayne682 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi djjim22 and mle83 I hope everything goes well for you both, Sorry to hear of your miscarriage djjim22. I worry how I would feel if I was not pregnant but my recipient was. you have handled that really well. 

I am early in the process to, waiting for a match. x


----------



## mle83 (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope you get matched soon Jayne682.

I felt really bad when my recipient didn't end up pregnant and I did, I felt like I had let her down. I knew she had some frozen embryos and when I went back to the clinic to see if I could egg share again they told me she had a FET and was now pregnant which made me feel a bit better about everything. 

I am now hoping that we all get our happy endings x


----------

